# Rookie caller



## flintlocks4ever (Dec 20, 2008)

Question! trying to get better at calling and was looking for some advice. Don't really know much about the best way to start a calling sequence and what calls to use at certain times of year. (when is the mateing season in North Dakota? Jan/Feb) Any help would be great I figure this is the best spot to ask , The Pros who are out there doing it. Thanks


----------



## ay tee (Jun 11, 2007)

simplest thing i can tell you is invest in a DVD called "Mastering the Art" by Randy Anderson, he goes through the calls and what they should sound like and how to use them and what not, and just watch any coyote video you can get your hands on and read through the posts on here, you will pick up a lot of stuff..


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

The peak of mating season is Feb 15, so add a few weeks on either side of that and you should be pretty close. I didn't come up with the number, that was a number that the GnF came up with while doing their research. I think they were pretty close. 62 to 63 days after that they should be down a hole.

xdeano


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Don't try to get too cute to start, if you haven't sunk the cash into an e-caller with remote, KISS with a mouth blown rodent squeaker and rabbit squall call, and learn as you go. Watch the dogs you call in, they will teach you a lot.

Rules I live by:
Check wind then pre-plan 5-6 stand locations so I don't waste any time looking for suitable spots.
Non-scent shower before I go out, I use scent-lok base and camo washed in non-scent detergent.
Select camo to match the terrain.
If the wind is greater than 10MPH, I don't go out as calling in high wind will educate more dogs than I'll see.
Sneak into an area and set up with the wind in your favor.
Set up with as much visibility as possible. Some elevation is a good thing.
Don't skyline yourself, don't call sitting up unless you have something behind to break up your outline. Prone is best.
*Howling & other stuff is cool & fun, but dying rabbit squalls and rodent squeaks Get It Done!*
Start out with some soft squeaks as you may have a dog nearby. Too loud and you'll spook him.
Squeak a minute, then watch for a couple. 
If no response, start some medium level dying rabbit calls for a minute or so then, watch for a couple.
Remember that dying rabbits don't have big lungs, so use short squalls.
second & third sequence, put some volume and feeling into it.
If you see a dog coming in, stop calling. Start again if he stops, modify volume as needed. If he's inside of 250 yards, squeak.
When he gets to a certain distance he will usually start to swing downwind, mouth bark to stop him and dump him.
Never shoot at moving dogs. Mouth bark to stop him, if you miss and he runs, wave bye bye.
After the shot, start calling again, you will often have 2 or 3 coyotes respond.
I spend 20-25 minutes per stand, then move on.

Hope this helps...


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

If you can hit em,kill em running.Its not that tough if you shoot a lot.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

duckp said:


> If you can hit em,kill em running.Its not that tough if you shoot a lot.


With all due respect, hitting the 4" diameter heart/lung area of a dog running full bore at, oh say, 200-400 yards is not that tough? Riiiiight....

I shoot a lot and have no dellusions about shooting running coyotes. Wonder how many first round vital area hits (I'm not talking about spray & pray with an AR, a marvelous method to educate dogs) of this "not that tough" shot you make?

Remember we're trying to help a rookie caller succeed here. If you have any experience at this game, you know it can take hours and many miles to finish off a non-fatally hit dog,if a guy ever catches up with them at all...


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

When you say "mouth bark" are you referring to one making his best impression of a barking dog, without a call? High or low pitched? God, I can't wait to see my dog's or neighbors reaction when I practice this. :lol:

Also, I can understand using a softer squeek call when the coyotes are close, and switching to a louder rabbit call when you think or know they are out there aways. Does switching between a rodent and a rabbit call in the same stand ever make the dogs suspicious?


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

AdamFisk said:


> When you say "mouth bark" are you referring to one making his best impression of a barking dog, without a call? High or low pitched? God, I can't wait to see my dog's or neighbors reaction when I practice this. :lol:
> 
> Also, I can understand using a softer squeek call when the coyotes are close, and switching to a louder rabbit call when you think or know they are out there aways. Does switching between a rodent and a rabbit call in the same stand ever make the dogs suspicious?


I replicate a coyote bark (kind of high pitched), not say, the deep war bark of my Lab Josie! When the coyotes around my place are tuning up and she lets go with that, they shut up toot sweet!

The mouth bark is amazingly effective to stop a dog. Sometimes it takes a couple barks to get their attention, but they tend to stop so fast they practically skid. Warning here though, if they are within 250 yards and hear the bark, they will have it's location pin-pointed the second they hear it. You need to be on them and get the shot off because they get suspicious quick when they don't see the other coyote...

I'm going to try a coyote decoy this weekend (never bothered with one before), should be interesting to see how they react...

Coyotes are like fox, by & large they don't get suspicious when you switch to the squeaker.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

xdeano said:


> The peak of mating season is Feb 15, so add a few weeks on either side of that and you should be pretty close. I didn't come up with the number, that was a number that the GnF came up with while doing their research. I think they were pretty close. 62 to 63 days after that they should be down a hole.
> 
> xdeano


Sounds right. I was told by a government hunter that the average coyotes birthday is April 15th.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

As I said,if you can(and many 'rookies'can.There are 'rookies' to coyote hunting that aren't shooting 'rookies').AND,its not tough if you practice.Many can and do it on fox as well.
There's good info on how at Coyotehunter.net if interested.


----------



## flintlocks4ever (Dec 20, 2008)

Thanks to everyone going out this weekend to try it out I am bringing a Power dog but going to mostly try by mouth should be fun I know there are alot of yotes where i'm going so I will let ya know how I do

Thanks again


----------



## flintlocks4ever (Dec 20, 2008)

xdeano said:


> The peak of mating season is Feb 15, so add a few weeks on either side of that and you should be pretty close. I didn't come up with the number, that was a number that the GnF came up with while doing their research. I think they were pretty close. 62 to 63 days after that they should be down a hole.
> 
> xdeano


Really good stuff to know thanks again maybe I won't have to take my wife out to eat now on the 14th of Feb.


----------

